# FYI - found this place by accident



## commuter

went to pick up a macerator from a local plumbing merchant yesterday and noticed this place a couple of units away and thought it might be interesting for you

http://www.ridgesetrv.co.uk/rvsales.php


----------



## asprn

commuter said:


> went to pick up a macerator from a local plumbing merchant yesterday and noticed this place a couple of units away and thought it might be interesting for you
> 
> http://www.ridgesetrv.co.uk/rvsales.php


Run by Les Botham, who sold us our 32ft Rexhall Rexair American A-class in 2006. He's a good guy. Oddly, we're selling the coach right now! 

Dougie.


----------



## commuter

I went to ask about habitation checks. When I told him we hada 4 berth coachbuilt he said "we've got one of those behind that" and pointed to a massive bus

I couldn't see the end of it let alone the 6 berth coachbuilt behind it


----------



## asprn

commuter said:


> I couldn't see the end of it let alone the 6 berth coachbuilt behind it


That's the whole point about Yanks. 

Dougie.


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

He's also useful as they have an autogas pump for our Gaslow bottle when it needs topping up  


. . . and if you need a weighbridge the foundry nearby has a public one and only charged me a fiver to do total weight and front axle.

Steve


----------



## greygit

Can’t imagine sauntering through the lanes and villages of southern Europe in one of those, we have enough trouble at twenty two feet.
Gary


----------



## brillopad

5 for sale and 22 sold, whats the point in advertising whats been sold.

Dennis


----------



## ttcharlie

brillopad said:


> 5 for sale and 22 sold, whats the point in advertising whats been sold.
> 
> Dennis


To provide details of what options are available, and what could probably be sourced for you.

Its like having previous experience on a CV.


----------



## commuter

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> He's also useful as they have an autogas pump for our Gaslow bottle when it needs topping up
> 
> . . . and if you need a weighbridge the foundry nearby has a public one and only charged me a fiver to do total weight and front axle.
> 
> Steve


do you know the name of the foundry?


----------



## homenaway

commuter said:


> homenaway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> He's also useful as they have an autogas pump for our Gaslow bottle when it needs topping up
> 
> . . . and if you need a weighbridge the foundry nearby has a public one and only charged me a fiver to do total weight and front axle.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> do you know the name of the foundry?
Click to expand...

Wm Lee.

The first large factory on both sides of Calleywhite Lane. The weighbridge is on the left just after Clyffe Park. You can just drive onto it provided there isn't a wagon using it. It's not available Friday afternoons.

Steve


----------

